# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Istanza autotutela e termini scaduti

## anonimo.incognito

Voglio prospettare alla vostra attenzione il seguente caso, per capire se esiste già una casistica, e capire come comportarmi:
In data 13.05.2010 è stata notificata una cartella di pagamento avente ad oggetto la riscossione di un debito indicato nel rigo VA42 della dichiarazione IVA (IVA da adeguamento per studi di settore). In data 27.05.2010 è stata presentata presso l'Agenzia delle Entrate competente un istanza di sgravio in autotutela, visto che quel dato era stato erroneamente indicato (l'impresa per quell'anno d'imposta era CONGRUA) e che in data 15.05.2010 è stata presentata una dichiarazione integrativa eliminando il dato erroneamente indicato.
A tutt'oggi anche avendo colloquiato con un funzionario (che mi ha fatto capire che non procederà allo sgravio della cartella) non ho ricevuto nessuna risposta scritta da parte dell'Agenzia. Nel frattempo i termini sono scaduti :EEK!: .
Come mi devo comportare?
Soprattutto ai sensi della modifica del 15.05.2005 (L'Agenzia dovrebbe fornire una risposta nel termine max di 90gg se no vale silenzio-assenso). Devo fare ricorso in commissione oppure devo fare la voce grossa in Agenzia?
Tra l'altro esiste anche la sentenza n. 261/02/09 del 02/10/2009 della CTP di Potenza che ha annullato una pretesa simile.
Spero tanto in un Vostro aiuto, in un Vostro parere.

----------


## fabrizio

Ciao, essendo scaduti i termini per il ricorso ormai non può più essere presentato e la giurisprudenza prevalente non considera impugnabile l'atto di rifiuto dell' esercizio del potere di autotutela in quanto non contemplato tra quelli elencati dall'art. 19 dlgs 546/92. 
A questo punto non resta che sperare che l'Ufficio accolga l'istanza di sgravio o che non si pronunci entro 90 giorni in virtù del principio silenzio-assenso...

----------


## anonimo.incognito

Grazie per la risposta, Fabrizio.
Io su internet ho trovato quest'articolo molto interessante che mi ha fatto pensare..... Cosa fare se l’atto dell’Agenzia delle Entrate è illegittimo ma i termini per proporre ricorso sono scaduti? Forse non tutto è perduto. - Legale - Microsoft PMI. Adesso volevo sapere se qualcuno aveva mai trovato un ricorso (sentenza) fatto dopo la scadenza dei termini.
Un altra cosa che mi permetto di chiedere: dal tuo punto di vista non si può fare più niente, giusto? Impugnare l'eventuale fermo amministravo non è possibile?
Grazie

----------


## paolab

ho un caso analogo al tuo... confermo che la giurisprudenza prevalente è per non consentire il ricorso contro il diniego dell'autotutela... Io ho fatto ricorso e la CTP l'ha bocciato; ora ho fatto appello... vedremo....  :Mad:  
vedi:
- http://www.commercialistatelematico...._%20200777.pdf
- http://www.commercialistatelematico....ributario.html
- http://www.commercialistatelematico....ributaria.html
***
Ulteriore tentativo che puoi esperire è quello del Garante del contribuente....

----------


## anonimo.incognito

Mi fa piacere...... non sono l'unico. Comunque questo è un discorso che mi interessa moltissimo, quindi ti prego di informarmi per i successivi risvolti.
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ho un caso analogo al tuo... confermo che la giurisprudenza prevalente è per non consentire il ricorso contro il diniego dell'autotutela... Io ho fatto ricorso e la CTP l'ha bocciato; ora ho fatto appello... vedremo....

   

> Mi fa piacere...... non sono l'unico. Comunque questo è un discorso che mi interessa moltissimo, quindi ti prego di informarmi per i successivi risvolti.
> Grazie

  Una delle tante (troppe) sentenze http://rassegnastampa.mef.gov.it/mef...0116079909.pdf 
ciao

----------


## anonimo.incognito

Ritornando su quello che ha detto fabrizio:   

> Ciao, essendo scaduti i termini per il ricorso ormai non può più essere presentato e la giurisprudenza prevalente non considera impugnabile l'atto di rifiuto dell' esercizio del potere di autotutela in quanto non contemplato tra quelli elencati dall'art. 19 dlgs 546/92. 
> A questo punto non resta che sperare che l'Ufficio accolga l'istanza di sgravio o che non si pronunci entro 90 giorni in virtù del principio silenzio-assenso...

  Volevo far presente un aspetto molto importante: l'AdE risponderà sicuramente con una lettera semplice (non raccomandata, non prioritaria, etc.). Io come posso far valere il principio dei 90 gg se non ho una data certa finale a cui fare riferimento? Premesso che risposte non ne ho ancora ricevute, se questa comunicazione arriverà senza timbro postale come mi dovrò comportare?  :Confused:  
Aspetto vostri commenti........

----------


## anonimo.incognito

> In data 13.05.2010 è stata notificata una cartella di pagamento avente ad oggetto la riscossione di un debito indicato nel rigo VA42 della dichiarazione IVA (IVA da adeguamento per studi di settore). In data 27.05.2010 è stata presentata presso l'Agenzia delle Entrate competente un istanza di sgravio in autotutela, visto che quel dato era stato erroneamente indicato (l'impresa per quell'anno d'imposta era CONGRUA) e che in data 15.05.2010 è stata presentata una dichiarazione integrativa eliminando il dato erroneamente indicato.
> ......
> Tra l'altro esiste anche la sentenza n. 261/02/09 del 02/10/2009 della CTP di Potenza che ha annullato una pretesa simile.

  Lasciando stare che i termini sono scaduti, e che forse presenterò ricorso, vorrei sapere se a qualcuno di voi è capitato di fare lo stesso errore formale in dichiarazione (rigo VA42 od equivalente in altre annualità) e l'AdE abbia provveduto ad annullare l'avviso 36-bis o la cartella di pagamento.
Spero di sì.

----------


## anonimo.incognito

A chi interessasse ..... l'Agenzia ha appena mandato lo sgravio della cartella.
Quindi il contenzioso si chiude per cessata materia del contendere.
Chi se lo sarebbe aspettato?!?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> A chi interessasse ..... l'Agenzia ha appena mandato lo sgravio della cartella.
> Quindi il contenzioso si chiude per cessata materia del contendere.
> Chi se lo sarebbe aspettato?!?

  
Meglio così !!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  
Per precisione, non si tratta di "contenzioso chiuso per cessanzione della materia del contendere", in quanto non si è instaurato alcun ricorso.  :Smile:

----------


## anonimo.incognito

Quello che forse non ho detto è che anche se fuori termine io il ricorso l'ho presentato lo stesso. Mi meraviglio quindi che l'AdE non abbia controdedotto con l'inammissibilità, ma anzi abbia sgravato il ruolo.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Quello che forse non ho detto è che anche se fuori termine io il ricorso l'ho presentato lo stesso. Mi meraviglio quindi che l'AdE non abbia controdedotto con l'inammissibilità, ma anzi abbia sgravato il ruolo.

  Evidentemente lo sgravio è stato effettuato per la sola istanza di autotutela.

----------

